# HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCREAMING EAGLE...!!!



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where's the party!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Lucky! well the party, technically its been a weekend long celebration  but the bigger party is next year when I turn the big 18. You can come lucky, but you gotta get me a hemi for my birthday!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just a Hemi, which one....305, 331, 392, 426 or 429....MOPAR did a few different ones.......or are you looking for one of those 500+ ci's?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

426 is nice but then again, one of the 500+ cubic inch monsters!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

You're not gonna try to fit it to your lawn mower are you?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll try not to.... I'll have to get a Mopar to put it into!


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it you birthday today? In that case, Happy birthday!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2008)

This aint fuc*kin Mad Max boys, there aint no "Last of the V-8's" here.... The best way for a 17 year old to end up as a red stain on the highway is to give him more horsepower than he can contain and control...

Therefore, u must wait til ur 21st birthday until u get ur precious 500hp Hemi SE.... It gives Jan time to actually find one and ship it to u...

Happy happy Birthday...... Hopefully ur weekend is kickin ass....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, SE..... wow... 17, Man have you got a life ahead of
you ! Make the most of it my friend..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here you go buddy....







Maybe if you ask Dan nicely, he'll throw you your 21st birthday party, that should guaranty the party AND hangover of a lifetime....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Screaming Eagle for 17. Hope you make it to your 101st.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2008)

Man lucky beat me by a minute. 

jason deserves two threads anyhow


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Doesn't all Aussies and Kiwis do that mate?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy birthday man! 17's the best year, you get treated like an adult, but you don't have to always act like one.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats SE


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't acted in an adult way since.....errrmmmm....hhmmmmm.....eeehhh....cough...cough...I'll have get back on this one..


----------



## Becca (Jul 27, 2008)

WHOO-HOO!! Happy Birthday! Many, many more...:-*


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Burfday, Screamin'!!! And remember the words of Master Yoda.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy 17th SE


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2008)

Again A Happy Birthday Jason.


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2008)

And from me again too!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy B'day.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks very much guys! And Dan, yes the weekend was kick ass!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone remembers his bithday but no-one rembembered mine and it was on the friken 18th lucky you slacker !!!  
Happy birthday mate hope you got smashed on the weekend.


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate and may there be many more to come!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! and yes aussie I got smashed!


----------

